# помогите пожалуйста с выбором аккордеона



## mamamashi (25 Фев 2016)

Помогите пожалуйста с выбором аккордеона, для девочки 6 лет, нужен 1/2. Денег хватает только на новый отечественный Юпитер или Тула. Они почти одинаковые. Может который то из них лучше? У нас чудесный педагог, но она не знает чем Тула от Юпитера отличается, в школе только Weltmeister 20-30 летние инструменты. Китайские брать за такуе же цену побаиваюсь - если сломаются у нас кто починит...Брать Б/у всё что есть  - очень старые Стеллы (мы далеко от крупных городов, поэтому выбор инструментов небольшой). Новый немецкий очень дорого. Большое спасибо, буду рада любому совету.


----------



## vev (25 Фев 2016)

*mamamashi*,

Вам половинки хватит на пол-года - год. Покупка нового при таком раскладе - просто выбрасывание денег. Ищите б/у. Вельт - вполне нормальный вариант на этот весьма короткий период


----------



## mamamashi (25 Фев 2016)

Спасибо большое, неможем найти подходящий Бу, нужен именно 1/2, так как девочка маленькая. У нас в городе по цене что Стелла старенькая, что Тула новенькая одинаково стоят. А более-менее приличного, ну хотябы чтоб мех в порядке и клавиши не западали - нет. Ищем уже полгода. Играет пока на маленком немецком, но выросла уже из него. вот и ищем. Просто Юпитер рекламируют лучше, я думала может он лучше Тулы, раз его так продавцы хвалят.Ещё раз спасибо, будем искать. Нам педагог сказала на 1 год точно хватит, может и на 2...


----------



## zet10 (25 Фев 2016)

Купите Юность на 60 басов,ее в отличном состоянии можно взять тысяч за 6.Это самый оптимальный вариант! Потом ее всегда за эти же деньги и продадите. Инструмент берется на год,а там уже купите  Вельт 3/4, все умные люди именно так и поступают.


----------



## mamamashi (25 Фев 2016)

Спасибо огромное, вообще не слышала раньше про Юность, на вид от Тулы не отличишь, один минус - мы из Тагила, у нас на всю Свердловскую область ни одной Юности, а в Москве вот есть. Купить по фотографии не решусь даже за 6 тыс. Но за совет спасибо, поищем, может у кого дома стоит такая прелесть. Нам бы как раз подошла Юность.


----------



## zet10 (25 Фев 2016)

Могу Вам отправить Т/к в Тагил,пересылка где то рублей 700 будет стоить.А вообще поищите ,должны и у Вас в Городе быть эти инструменты.


----------



## mamamashi (26 Фев 2016)

я тоже думаю, что найдем Юность. У кого-нибудь точно дома стоит.


----------



## iriska-kiska (5 Янв 2017)

Помогите с советом по фирме Fisitalia и Serenellini? Какие достоинства инструментов и недостатки?


----------



## diorel (7 Янв 2017)

Юность не советую...Отобьёте у ребенка охоту заниматься музыкой.Возьмите лучше бушный Вельт. Можно найти тысяч за 15-20...У меня есть если что,в дальнейшем могу поменять на 34


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2017)

*diorel*, 
Денис, поздненько спохватился 
уж год прошел


----------

